# Homemade BBQ Sauce - Fridge life



## julesthegolfer (Sep 3, 2012)

I just made Ina Garten's BBQ sauce and wonder how long it will keep in the fridge. Smells great.  Store bought BBQ sauce seems to last forever but someone said use home made in 2 weeks or freeze.  How long do others keep homemade BBQ sauce in fridge?  What can go bad? (cooked onions? garlic?)
Thanks!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 3, 2012)

I've kept homemade barbeque sauce for up to a month. But the stuff I make is pretty vinegary.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 3, 2012)

I make a ketchup based sauce for ribs. I only use dried spices like garlic and onion powder in it. No real vegetables or anything. Plus it has a good whack of vinegar, sugar and Worcestershire in it. It is good for a few weeks. I am never worried about weather it goes bad or not, but the quality definitely seems to suffer the longer it stays. I should do a taste test some times. Maybe its because I know its been there for a while I convince  myself it won't be good.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 4, 2012)

It probably depends on the ingredients.  I make an uncooked sauce that I've literally had in the fridge for a year or more and it just gets better with age.  It has no fresh ingredients though, dry herbs and spices, molasses, vinegar, mustard, Worcestershire and ketchup are the main ingredients.


----------

